# Forged Jam spoons!



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

I had a little play time today and forged some jam spoons. These were all done with my sharpest fullers in the power hammer...from 8mm stock
The stem is forged to about 3mm on the diamond showing texture from the fullers. The spoon is spread with the same tools, one with a round splat for your thumb to rest in the other with a thistle shape thumb groove.
These two were for practice in mild steel. I will do some in 304 stainless if anyone thinks its a good idea. I think the texture will come out crisper in stainless. I only rough cleaned these and polished. I'll try a stainless one, and give it a good pickle to clean it and mirror polish.

































What do you think?


----------



## Hermes7792 (Feb 11, 2012)

VERY cool looking! No use to me but I like the crazy design! 

PS: your hands could tell enough stories to fill a book!


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, its a bit of fun. I wouldn't serve breakfast with my hands like that btw:laugh:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 11, 2012)

Do you have green grass in uk now?


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes sir the grass is always green in herefordshire Bit of snow about but not allot. But what about the Jam spoons, too wacky for you? Jam spoons are by tradition a little wacky. Think i need to shrink them down a bit though. Will be a good stainless forging exercise anyway.


----------



## markk (Feb 11, 2012)

very cool, never seen anything like this before. I like it and would buy one, toast with different jams is a favorite in my house.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know if I want one (I have too many things in my kitchen drawers as is), but it certainly is unique and cool.


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I'll try some in stainless and see what happens, I've ordered some 8mm and 6mm 304, the 6mm should be extra good for developing ninja power hammer skills. I've been scooping some Jam with the test pieces and my thoughts are, they are overly long. I think they will look better even finer and more compact, the scoop on one is too small the other too large so somewhere in between with more of a flat section to the side of the scoop for really sticky stuff that gets stuck on the sides. And a bit more dishing to the scoop. I'll have more of a play and see what happens. :biggrin:
Johnny if I made one with a little curly bit at the top so you can hang it up you would be fresh out of excuses.:laugh:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 11, 2012)

WillC said:


> ...more of a flat section to the side of the scoop for really sticky stuff that gets stuck on the sides. And a bit more dishing to the scoop. :biggrin:



You're on the right track here Will. 

While you're at it, consider a marrow spoon:


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2012)

OOo now that would be a cool challenge to forge. I'm hoping with the stainless using the power hammer I can forge at dull heats to avoid scale and pitting, I'll try for a clean texture look, we will see it will likely come down to choice of stainless, some only likes to be forged very hot. If I can't get the effect I want i'll go on the hunt for some forging grade aluminum bronze, that stuff moves like butter at a dull heat and ages a very pretty golden color. If you can find it!!
Its funny how sometimes I even need a fun distraction from my fun distractions.:laugh:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are cool spoons. The nice thing is it gets me thinking about other small spreading/scooping things that I absolutely need in my life 

k.


----------



## WillC (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks K. Spoons are fun. From my testing I think I need to develop a special spoon just for chocolate spread, would that be taking it too far.:laugh:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 12, 2012)

Bovril spoon? :biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 12, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Bovril spoon? :biggrin:



And it could be used for Marmite too I bet 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be all over a nice damascus butter knife (would double as a nutella spreader) :hungry:


----------



## ejd53 (Feb 13, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> And it could be used for Marmite too I bet
> 
> k.



As long as it's not Vegimite :no:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 13, 2012)

Knowing my wife, I need one for whipped honey, one for hummus, one for nutella, and one for nut butter.


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 14, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> And it could be used for Marmite too I bet
> 
> k.



mmmmm Marmite! I need to buy some tomorrow! If only I had a fancy spoon to make it easier to get out of that stupid jar!


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Many many spoons Does any one else use a teaspoon to pop in the top of a bottle of Fizz while your not drinking it, keeps it fizzy. I've never noticed as it always get drunk:laugh: My girl friend pointed it out. So maybe a Champers spoon could be a good excuse for something sculptural too.:idea2:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Feb 14, 2012)

The only spoon I like for sure is the spoon I have with my GF 

Anyway, as Im looking into getting a custom spoon soon, I have bought a lot of cheap spoons to find out what I like. I googled jam and honey spoon. And ended up buying this: http://emmascookshop.co.uk/tools/bits-bobs-gadgets/honey-spoon/prod_494.html and this: http://emmascookshop.co.uk/tools/bits-bobs-gadgets/jam-spoon/prod_495.html

Once I find a great spoon I will send it to you Will


----------



## jm2hill (Feb 14, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> The only spoon I like for sure is the spoon I have with my GF



haha!
:doublethumbsup:


----------



## WillC (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool, thanks Oivind.


----------



## WillC (May 30, 2012)

Well something did spin out of this. This one needs a good long pickle yet to get any last bit of scale off, then a full polish.
But here is a custom cocktail stirrer, a test piece really for a certain person who is fond of cocktails. Its in 304L stainless,
Its a fun game forging stainless this fine in a power hammer

















I made a test Mohito, just to test the spoon you understand.:IMOK: And the spoon bit was handy for the sugar and the stirring, the more chunky thistle bit, made a good muddler. I shall await feedback from the expert.:detective:


----------



## WildBoar (May 30, 2012)

Very cool! Please put me on the list for one of these! :cool2:


----------



## Candlejack (May 30, 2012)

This one was awesome, had a bit of a hard time with the first one but this one is awesome.

Would be nice to have in the bar, it tells it's own story and all that.


----------



## mr drinky (May 30, 2012)

I really love it Will, and thanks for taking this on for me. I must note, however, that I am by no means an expert -- I just run with the cocktail crowd every now and then. I've already sent out the pics out for some feedback and will report back. 

k.


----------



## WillC (May 31, 2012)

My pleasure, thanks Guys, David, certainly I'll add you to the list. I'll put a thread up with the finalized pricing when we have ironed out any details and changes. If there are a load to do...could send them to be electro-polished. although i'm not sure what there minimum order is so it might push the price up too much.


----------



## peterm (Nov 1, 2012)

Any chance of a tasting spoon project? I am always eager to find someone willing to make one of those!


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Nov 1, 2012)

peterm said:


> Any chance of a tasting spoon project? I am always eager to find someone willing to make one of those!



+1


----------



## WillC (Nov 2, 2012)

I would be glad to chaps:biggrin:
It will have to wait till after xmas, but some all forged tasting spoons would be fun.


----------



## peterm (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Will,

Any updates on whether a tasting spoon project might be something you can work into your schedule?


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 26, 2013)

peterm said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Any updates on whether a tasting spoon project might be something you can work into your schedule?


+1


----------



## WillC (Jan 26, 2013)

I have them in my head, an all forged design drawn from round stainless bar... I had best have a go at making one.
I have a few questions on a tasting spoon. Spoon size, dessert spoon size or smaller or larger? The Stem... I had in mind a longish stem with a slight curve, any particular length or curvature most suited to scooping into pans for a taste?
Cheers
Will


----------



## Igasho (Jan 26, 2013)

peterm said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Any updates on whether a tasting spoon project might be something you can work into your schedule?



I'd be in for 2, one as a present for my buddy


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are my thoughts: Overall length ~10 inches, spoon size midway between a dessert spoon and a table spoon. Slight curve at base of handle.


----------



## peterm (Jan 26, 2013)

That sounds good to me! I would say something under 1 tablespoon capacity, maybe closer to 1/2 tablespoon. Also I like a thicker narrower stem as opposed to a flatter thinner stem. Something like the stem in this picture (but smooth!)








Excited!


----------



## WillC (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I'll have a ponder and let you know what I come up with. :biggrin:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Feb 2, 2013)

Will,
I see you caught the bug as well. Glad I'm not the only smith here that thinks spoons are worth making by hand.
Cool stuff indeed.
Del


----------



## WillC (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Del they pose a nice little forging challenge, which is always fun, especially when trying to spread stainless with the fullers. thinking materials someone sent me a promotional pack for forging grade bronze recently. I will have to check the chemistry and see what we think, but may try and get a sample off them to see how it works and what it looks like forged and buffed. Any thoughts on bronze versions?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 5, 2013)

I would think they would like nice hanging on the wall, but not be pratical for food. Anything remotely acidic will react with the outer layer of the bronze. I suspect the result will be worse then with some of the very reactive carbon knives that discolor foods like onions and impart off odors/ flavors until you can get a stong patina built up (but a strong patina would not be desireable on a spoon). Most copper pots/ pans are lined with tin or stainless steel because of the copper reactivity, and bronze reacts similarly.


----------



## WillC (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep that makes sense, looking at the bronze chemistry, there is trace lead and arsenic, does not sound appetizing :scared4: Stainless it is.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 6, 2013)

WillC said:


> Yep that makes sense, looking at the bronze chemistry, there is trace lead and arsenic, does not sound appetizing :scared4: Stainless it is.


:idea2: Can I order a bronze one to give to my ex-wife as a peace offering???


----------



## WillC (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol, with extra arsenic:lol2:


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just found this thread, don't know how I missed this for so long.
I'd also like 2. One for me, one for a friend.


----------

